# Feeling unwell 29 weeks - nauseous and weak



## cbmd

For the last week ive been feeling a bit unwell, after feeling pretty good throughout this pregnancy. I have had two days this week where ive had headaches and felt sicky and im starting to feel sicky after eating.
my blood pressure has been fine all the way through and monitored it this morning and its 110 over 60 so i think thats normal.
is it just the time where you start feeling more run down and ill? I do feel quite tired and a bit weak.
im 29 weeks today and its been the last week ive been feeling like this
any advice would be great
thanks 
x


----------



## kari70

I'm 30 weeks and been feeling exactly the same over past week or so. 
I was in bed for 9pm last night and sleeping for by 10pm as I felt so bad!
Got my midwives appt on Wednesday so I'll mention it but I think it's just part of pregnancy. I've been trying to have smaller meals more often to see if that helps as the thought of sitting down to a plate of food even makes me feel sick!
Hope you feel better soon tho


----------



## cbmd

thanks thats exactly how i feel. the smaller meals thing sounds like the way to go, big meals make me feel too full and sick, maybe our stomachs are squashed :)
i havent got a midwifes appt for another 3 weeks which is why i was asking people. if you could let me know what yours says that would be great.
thanks x


----------



## kari70

I'll let you know what she says.
Don't think I'm helping matters by having just ate a lovely toffee crisp on top of my healthy lunch but tasted good at the time!


----------



## DragonMummy

Argh I'm the same ended up coming home from work early today as I was so faint and nauseous. Have started being sick again too which I have only done a couple of times since the MS stopped at 16 weeks. Bloody hope it's temporary!


----------



## kari70

cbmd said:


> thanks thats exactly how i feel. the smaller meals thing sounds like the way to go, big meals make me feel too full and sick, maybe our stomachs are squashed :)
> i havent got a midwifes appt for another 3 weeks which is why i was asking people. if you could let me know what yours says that would be great.
> thanks x

Just back from midwife and she said that lighter meals more often is thing to try. She also took blood today and will check my iron level too which could explain the lack of energy and feeling tired all the time, or it could just be my age!!
Hope you're feeling better


----------



## jjbump

Same here. Since turning 34 weeks, my nausea has reappeared. I feel sick pretty much straight after I eat and every time I turn over in bed I feel like heaving.

Saw the midwife this morning and she says everything is fine/normal, but that with the baby getting big, there will be extra pressure on organs etc. My BP is normal.

I am anaemic, too, but the 100mg iron tablets I am taking will only have an effect in a few weeks. :( Been taking them for a week, but still feel awful.


----------



## cbmd

thanks everyone, seems pretty normal then for a few people. I still feel the same, having smaller meals which is helping a bit but was greedy yesterday then felt sick all day and really uncomfortably full.
had my bloods done last week so hopefully that will pick up on iron levels if they arent ok
thanks ladies
x


----------



## stella26

Through my entire pregnancy I've been feeling relatively great. No morning sickeness,and my energy level has been great. But over the last week I've been tired, nothing major but just feeling lathargic, and yesterday and today after eating I feel nausous.
I've been trying to maintain a workout routine, at least hitting the gym no less then three times a week but this week has been a right off so far.

Has this happened to anyone as far along as me? I feel bad that I haven't excersised all week. I wanted to go after work today but feel like I'm about to vomit lol.


----------



## Nicoletta89

I have been feeling this way since around 28/29 weeks. Just really lethargic and generally unwell. I do also find if I eat something small every couple I feel much better! Maybe it's just a hormone & energy/stamina thing? I do tend to get dips in my blood sugar a lot so I'm always having to chug a few good gulps of soda or eat a handful of something sugary otherwise I completely crash and get really sleepy and dizzy.


----------



## ErinGray

I have been feeling this way also the last few weeks. My doc called with my bloodwork and said I was anemic. Apparently, these are symptoms of iron deficiency. I am now taking iron supplements which present their own problems. Have you ladies had your iron levels checked?


----------



## Nicoletta89

ErinGray said:


> I have been feeling this way also the last few weeks. My doc called with my bloodwork and said I was anemic. Apparently, these are symptoms of iron deficiency. I am now taking iron supplements which present their own problems. *Have you ladies had your iron levels checked?*

Yeah, no anemia for me :nope:


----------



## megangrohl

I have hyperemesis. I ran out of diclectin upon hitting 29 weeks and it was a horrible weekend as my doc office was closed until Monday, but the doc wasnt in until Tuesday. I felt like I wanted to die. I was severely nauseous but I've had this since I was 6 weeks. If I go too long without diclectin I vomit every single thing that goes into my body. I know that there is a big surge of hormones in the last trimester and it can be put down to this so that may be why you're feeling sickly.

As for the tiredness you should get a blood draw done to check your iron levels. I was feeling mildly tired and my iron was low (level 117 and normal is 120 so just slightly lower) and I was put on ferrous gluconate 2 tabs a day and it has improved already. So definitely talk to your doctor about it!


----------



## jenn2282

i have been feeling crappy this week, with some nausea. I hope it clears up soon.


----------

